# futuro do subjuntivo



## Outsider

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> [...] esta es la confusión más grande que tengo en portugués, no sé cuando usar los subjuntivos muy bien, pero sí sé traducirlos bien al español luego de leer. Para mí es difícil por ejemplo decir "se eu fizer você sonhar", en vez de "se eu faço você sonhar", porque aquí en español es así y queda así: "Si yo te _hago_ soñar" o "si te _hiciera_ soñar..."


Como Estefanía, me parece que otros hispanohablantes se lían con el futuro de subjuntivo portugués. Entonces, pensé que podía darles unas pistas sobre ello.

No es difícil hacer la correspondencia entre el español y el portugués, la mayor parte de las veces. El futuro de subjuntivo portugués puede traducir tres tiempos: el futuro de subjuntivo español (en frases hechas como "sea como fuere"), el presente de indicativo (en oraciones condicionales), o el presente de subjuntivo.

*¿Cuándo se usa?*

*1.* Traduce el presente de indicativo en oraciones condicionales empezadas por *Si + pres. ind.*, siempre que la condición en cuestión tenga un matiz de incertidumbre y se refiera al futuro.

_Si nunca vuelven, moriré.
_Se nunca voltarem, morrerei.​*2.* Traduce generalmente el presente de subjuntivo, cuando este ocurre en una oración dependiente cuya oración principal tiene un forte sentido de futuro.

_Cuando vuelvas, te lo voy a contar.
_Quando voltares, vou te contar.​
*¿Cuándo no se usa?*

*3.* El futuro de subjuntivo sólo aparece en condiciones "secundarias", más propiamente en oraciones adjectivas (que califican un nombre) o adverbiales (que califican un hecho). En la oración principal se usa siempre el presente de subjuntivo a la vez del futuro.

Oxalá compreenderem a minha explicação. 
Oxalá compreendam a minha explicação. ​*4.* He notado que muchos hispanohablantes intentan remplazar el futuro de subjuntivo por el imperfecto de subjuntivo (en _-ra-_) o viceversa, sin duda debido a la semejanza entre los dos. No lo hagan. En el 99% de los casos, son tiempos que no se corresponden. Hay que habituarse a pensar que _-ra-_ y _-re-_ se refieren a momentos distintos, pasado y futuro.

Oxalá estiveres aqui. 
Oxalá estivesses aqui. 

Quando vieres, vou-te contar = Cuando vinieras, te lo voy a contar. 
Quando vieres, vou-te contar = Cuando vengas, te lo voy a contar. ​
Espero que esto los ayude.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Muchísimas gracias estimado Outsider.

Eso es lo que tiene a mi portugués un poco desmejorado. Creo que fue desde que me di cuenta del muy usado tiempo en cuestión que me emprecé a preocupar. Comencé a estraer pequeños ejemplos de su uso, y le confieso que no me dejaban dormir, ahora lo estoy usando más. Yo no consiredaba muy importante su uso, y hacía las múltiples cosas que usted mencionó.

Sé que muchos otros foreros hispanhablantes se lo agradecerán también. Excelente dato Outsider.

Estefanía Perdomo.


----------



## Fluteroo

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Muchísimas gracias estimado Outsider.
> 
> Eso es lo que tiene a mi portugués un poco desmejorado. Creo que fue desde que me di cuenta del muy usado tiempo en cuestión que me emprecé a preocupar. Comencé a estraer pequeños ejemplos de su uso, y le confieso que no me dejaban dormir, ahora lo estoy usando más. Yo no consiredaba muy importante su uso, y hacía las múltiples cosas que usted mencionó.
> 
> Sé que muchos otros foreros hispanhablantes se lo agradecerán también. Excelente dato Outsider.
> 
> Estefanía Perdomo.


Com certeza que agradecemos as dicas do Senhor Outsider, ao ponto de que após uma semana de curtir o foro, decidi percorrer a trilha que ele deixou,  esta, sobre o Futuro Subjuntivo em particular é muito útil.   Não quero perder a oportunidade quando explique outras questões da zona de trevas como o uso do Infinitivo Pessoal. Tomara que ao redijir estas linhas em Português, lhe dé o fôlego e a satisfação de que saiba bem, quanto é lido, aprendido  e agradecido.


----------



## Outsider

Fluteroo said:


> Com certeza que agradecemos as dicas do Senhor Outsider, ao ponto de que após uma semana de curtir o foro, decidi percorrer a trilha que ele deixou,  esta, sobre o Futuro Subjuntivo em particular é muito útil.   Não quero perder a oportunidade quando explicar outras questões da zona de trevas como o uso do Infinitivo Pessoal. Tomara que ao redigir estas linhas em Português, lhe dê o fôlego e a satisfação de que saiba bem, quanto é lido, aprendido  e agradecido.


Obrigado. 
Acerca do infinitivo pessoal, veja isto.


----------



## nuri148

obrigadaaaa!


----------



## galcosta

Gal también, muy agradecida


----------



## salbutamol

Salbutamol está agradecido, Muito obrigado.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado Outsider. 

MG


----------



## Vanda

Oops, que eu acabei me esquecendo de agradecer publicamente ao Out a excelente idéia e contribuição deste tópico sempre tão procurado! Valeu Out!


----------



## Paulo Belo

Sorocaba, 21 de febrero de 2008.

Estimados amigos:

* He leído en algún sitio que el futuro del subjuntivo español estaría en desuso, prácticamente extinto. Asimismo quiero hacer algunas consideraciones.
* Tengo una Biblia Reina-Valera y el texto bíblico de II Crónicas 7:14 aparece como sigue: *"Si se humillare mi pueblo, sobre los cuales ni nombre es invocado, y oraren, y buscaren mi rostro, y se convirtieren de sus malos caminos; entonces yo oiré desde los cielos, y perdonaré sus pecados, y sanaré su tierra"*. En portugués (traducción Almeida Corregida y Fiel), el mismo texto aparece así: *"E se o meu povo, que se chama pelo meu nome, se humilhar, e orar, e buscar a minha face e se converter dos seus maus caminhos, então eu ouvirei dos céus, e perdoarei os seus pecados, e sararei a sua terra"*.
* Las palabras en azul aparecen en el futuro del subjuntivo, tanto en español como en portugués. Sin embargo, creo que la mayoría o casi la totalidad de los hispanohablantes de todo el mundo tiene dificultades de leer textos como el de arriba por no tener intimidad con el futuro del subjuntivo, que ha sido substituído por el presente del subjuntivo o mismo por el presente del indicativo. Así, se deduce que los verbos realzados son mejor comprendidos cuando substituídos por *humille*, *oren*, *busquen* y *conviertan*.
* El gran problema está en la traducción del portugués para el español de textos que contienen el futuro del subjuntivo. He aquí más un ejemplo:

*Portugués - Quando voltardes, telefonai-me para que eu saiba se estais bem.*
*Español culto - Cuando volviereis, llamadme para que yo sepa si estáis bien.*
*Español popular (España) - Cuando volváis, llamadme para que yo sepa si estáis bien.*
*Español popular (Latinoamérica) - Cuando vuelvan, llámenme para que yo sepa si ustedes están bien.*

* Mi duda es: *si yo tradujere (o traduzca) un texto del portugués para el español que contiene un verbo en el futuro del subjuntivo,* *¿puedo traducirlo para el futuro del subjuntivo español sin correr peligro de parecer hablar en griego? *
* Muchas gracias por la atención.


----------



## Mangato

Paulo Belo said:


> Sorocaba, 21 de febrero de 2008.
> 
> Estimados amigos:
> 
> * He leído en algún sitio que el futuro del subjuntivo español estaría en desuso, prácticamente extinto. Asimismo quiero hacer algunas consideraciones.
> * Tengo una Biblia Reina-Valera y el texto bíblico de II Crónicas 7:14 aparece como sigue: *"Si se humillare mi pueblo, sobre los cuales ni nombre es invocado, y oraren, y buscaren mi rostro, y se convirtieren de sus malos caminos; entonces yo oiré desde los cielos, y perdonaré sus pecados, y sanaré su tierra"*. En portugués (traducción Almeida Corregida y Fiel), el mismo texto aparece así: *"E se o meu povo, que se chama pelo meu nome, se humilhar, e orar, e buscar a minha face e se converter dos seus maus caminhos, então eu ouvirei dos céus, e perdoarei os seus pecados, e sararei a sua terra"*.
> * Las palabras en azul aparecen en el futuro del subjuntivo, tanto en español como en portugués. Sin embargo, creo que la mayoría o casi la totalidad de los hispanohablantes de todo el mundo tiene dificultades de leer textos como el de arriba por no tener intimidad con el futuro del subjuntivo, que ha sido substituído por el presente del subjuntivo o mismo por el presente del indicativo. Así, se deduce que los verbos realzados son mejor comprendidos cuando substituídos por *humille*, *oren*, *busquen* y *conviertan*.
> * El gran problema está en la traducción del portugués para el español de textos que contienen el futuro del subjuntivo. He aquí más un ejemplo:
> 
> *Portugués - Quando voltardes, telefonai-me para que eu saiba se estais bem.*
> *Español culto - Cuando volviereis, llamadme para que yo sepa si estáis bien.*
> *Español popular (España) - Cuando volváis, llamadme para que yo sepa si estáis bien.*
> *Español popular (Latinoamérica) - Cuando vuelvan, llámenme para que yo sepa si ustedes están bien.*
> 
> * Mi duda es: *si yo tradujere (o traduzca) un texto del portugués para el español que contiene un verbo en el futuro del subjuntivo,* *¿puedo traducirlo para el futuro del subjuntivo español sin correr peligro de parecer hablar en griego? *
> * Muchas gracias por la atención.


 
En mi opinión puedes utilizarlo sin problema alguno. Es más, creo que debes de hacerlo. En el lenguaje literario escrito, se utiliza habitualmente. Camilo José Cela, lo utilizaba con gran maestría. Es en el lenguaje hablado y coloquial donde suena un poco erudito. También, según creo recordar que se indicó en algún post anterior, se utiliza frecuentemente  en el lenguaje jurídico, pues refleja una hipótesis de futuro, que es necesario reflejar.


----------



## Paulo Belo

Mangato said:


> En mi opinión puedes utilizarlo sin problema alguno. Es más, creo que debes de hacerlo. En el lenguaje literario escrito, se utiliza habitualmente. Camilo José Cela, lo utilizaba con gran maestría. Es en el lenguaje hablado y coloquial donde suena un poco erudito. También, según creo recordar que se indicó en algún post anterior, se utiliza frecuentemente en el lenguaje jurídico, pues refleja una hipótesis de futuro, que es necesario reflejar.


 
* Es lo que pienso también. Sin embargo, en el lenguaje coloquial, me parece haber una repulsa por el futuro del subjuntivo, principalmente en Hispanoamérica. Creo que sonaría incomprensible si, al visitar una localidad de algún país hispánico (como lo hice en enero de 2005, cuando fui a Foz do Iguaçu e de allí a Puerto Iguazú, en Argentina), yo platicara el siguiente diálogo:

*Paulo Belo - Por favor, ¿usted podría ayudarme?*
*Transeúnte - Sí, ¿qué pasa?*
*Paulo Belo - Quiero ir a las Cataratas de Iguazú por el atajo más corto. Si yo viniere por este camino, ¿llegaré pronto al local?*
*Transeúnte - ¿Cómo?*
*Paulo Belo - Si yo siguiere por aquí, si yo anduviere por esta senda, ¿llegaré a las Cataratas más rápidamente?*
*Transeúnte - *

* Gracias por tu ayuda. Aguardo la respuesta de un hispanoamericano.


----------



## Mangato

No sólo en Hispanomérica. Ese dialogo aquí también sonaría muy extraño, porque habitualment no utilizamos esos tiempos.

Diríamos  

Si vengo por ese camino llegaré ( certeza), o llegaría (posibilidad) antes. 

El futuro de subjuntivo lo utilizamos en otros casos 
Donde fueres, haz lo que vieres.

Creo que es necesario remarcar  la hipótesis de futuro.

Solo se lo daría, en el caso que su padre me lo pidiere.

En mi gramática de la RAE dice:
El futuro  de subjuntivo simple enuncia el hecho como inacabado, y siempre como contingente, aparece en oraciones condicionales y en las temporales y de relativo equivalentes a ellas


----------



## Nanon

Algunos ejemplos (escritos, pero no "literarios") de la utilización del futuro del subjuntivo español:



> Los servicios de correo se suspenderán temporalmente cuando el cliente *dejare* de pagar hasta dos (2) facturas de venta, y se cobrarán intereses de mora...
> Si el proveedor* suspendiere* el suministro de los pedidos sin autorización expresa...


 
Para reírse un poco les envío este otro ejemplo, de Mafalda con la sopa... 
Contexto: Mafalda tiene que comerse toda la sopa, no quiere y le dice a su mamá:


> "A todo aquel que deliberadamente se rebelare y no tomare, comiere, tragare, engulliere, y/o sorbiere esta porquería, _¿vos le pegares?_ ..."



Está claro que el uso del subjuntivo para el último verbo se hace en tono de broma y los demás verbos están dentro del uso estándar (aunque poco habitual en un diálogo).


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola Paulo Belo!
Para aclarar del todo este importante tema quería indicar que el Futuro de Subjuntivo sigue vigente en español [aunque casi en desuso], pero únicamente en textos jurídicos, bíblicos, antiguos, etc. Fíjate en el siguiente párrafo que forma parte de un texto jurídico cualquiera:


> ...Será castigado con la pena de prisión de uno a tres años y multa de doce a veinticuatro meses el que *causare* daños expresados en el artículo anterior, si *concurriere* alguno de los supuestos siguientes:...


En el lenguaje oral diríamos "el que cause daños" y "si concurra alguno", es decir, usaríamos el Presente de Subjuntivo en lugar del Futuro; es más, hasta podríamos usar el Presente de Indicativo: "si concurre alguno" (esto último no lo tomes al pie de la letra porque podría crear más confusión). 
El problema *no es ir* del portugués al español, porque ambos tiempos existen en sendas lenguas, sino el problema *es ir* del español (que el Futuro de Subjuntivo está casi en desuso) al portugués, donde dicho tiempo verbal está en plena vigencia.
Otro problema que tenemos los hispanohablantes con el portugués es el _Infinitivo Pessoal Flexionado_ por no existir en nuestro idioma, pero esto es otra larga historia...
¡Buen fin de semana!


----------



## Jajko

Nanon said:


> Algunos ejemplos (escritos, pero no "literarios") de la utilización del futuro del subjuntivo español:
> 
> 
> 
> Para reírse un poco les envío este otro ejemplo, de Mafalda con la sopa...
> Contexto: Mafalda tiene que comerse toda la sopa, no quiere y le dice a su mamá:
> 
> 
> Está claro que el uso del subjuntivo para el último verbo se hace en tono de broma y los demás verbos están dentro del uso estándar (aunque poco habitual en un diálogo).


----------



## SãoEnrique

Olá,

Para começar obrigado por ter pondo uma explicação, é muito interessante mas em português não entendo uma coisa é o "futuro do subjuntivo".

Exemplo:

-Se eu posso fazê-lo eu farei-o.
-Se eu puder fazê-lo eu farei-o. 

Das dúas frases a qual está correta ? Para mim a segunda está mais correta.

Obrigado


----------



## Outsider

Se (eu) posso fazê-lo, fá-lo-ei.

Se (eu) puder fazê-lo, fá-lo-ei.

A segunda frase exprime alguma dúvida a respeito de poder fazê-lo ou não. É a mais comum. A primeira frase toma por garantido que posso fazê-lo. Usa-se em casos especiais, tais como uma dedução lógica.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Outsider said:


> Se (eu) posso fazê-lo, fá-lo-ei.
> 
> Se (eu) puder fazê-lo, fá-lo-ei.
> 
> A segunda frase exprime alguma dúvida a respeito de poder fazê-lo ou não. É a mais comum. A primeira frase toma por garantido que posso fazê-lo. Usa-se em casos especiais, tais como uma dedução lógica.



Obrigado Outsider, mas o futuro do subjuntivo é usado como você disse nos casos onde a "se" e uma incertidumbre. 
Soa estranho de dizer "Se ele *vem* mais cedo iremos à festa" ao lugar de "Se ele *vier* mais cedo iremos à festa".
Também em francês não sei como traduzir este tempo verbal porque não existe na nossa língua, à diferença do espanhol que o teve mas que o usa só nas leis.


----------



## Outsider

SãoEnrique said:


> Obrigado Outsider, mas o futuro do subjuntivo é usado como você disse nos casos onde a "se" e uma incertidumbre *revela incerteza*.
> Soa estranho de dizer "Se ele *vem* mais cedo iremos à festa" *no lugar* de "Se ele *vier* mais cedo iremos à festa".


O indicativo usa-se em casos especiais, geralmente para exprimir uma inferência, como expliquei. O subjuntivo é de longe o mais habitual.

Em francês, «S'il vient, on ira à la fête». Aproveito para notar que em português corrente o mais normal é usar o  presente do indicativo na apódose: «Se ele vier/vem mais cedo, vamos à  festa».


----------



## SãoEnrique

Obrigado Outsider por ter-me corrigido, mas o que posso reter é que o futuro do subjuntivo usa-se quando falamos duma coisa com "incerteza". Para mim em francês eu teria dito "Quand il viendra, on ira à la fête".
Também quando usamos um presente do indicativo no lugar dum futuro do subjuntivo soa estranho, que acha ?


----------



## Outsider

SãoEnrique said:


> Obrigado Outsider por ter-me corrigido, mas o que posso reter é que o futuro do subjuntivo usa-se quando falamos duma coisa com "incerteza".


No caso desta expressão a incerteza não precisa de ser muita. Se virmos bem, o futuro é sempre incerto... 



SãoEnrique said:


> Também quando usamos um presente do indicativo no lugar dum futuro do subjuntivo soa estranho, que acha ?


Não soa estranho se for no contexto certo, e em certos contextos mais ambíguos, como no seu exemplo, ambos os modos têm sentido. Mas na maioria dos casos só o subjuntivo está certo, e usar o indicativo soará de facto estranho.



SãoEnrique said:


> Para mim em francês eu teria dito "Quand il viendra, on ira à la fête".


Tem toda a razão, obrigado pela correção!


----------



## anaczz

Um diálogo possível:

- A que horas o Fulano chega do trabalho?
- Hoje ele não trabalha à tarde,  estará em casa na hora do almoço.
- Ah! Se ele vem mais cedo iremos juntos às compras.  (Já existe a informação de que ele vem mais cedo)

outro:

-A que horas Fulano chega do trabalho?
- Depende do trânsito...
- Bem, se ele vier mais cedo iremos junto às compras. (não sabe se ele virá cedo ou não)


----------



## SãoEnrique

anaczz said:


> Um diálogo possível:
> 
> - A que horas o Fulano chega do trabalho?
> - Hoje ele não trabalha à tarde, estará em casa na hora do almoço.
> - Ah! Se ele vem mais cedo iremos juntos às compras. (Já existe a informação de que ele vem mais cedo)
> 
> outro:
> 
> -A que horas Fulano chega do trabalho?
> - Depende do trânsito...
> - Bem, se ele vier mais cedo iremos junto às compras. (não sabe se ele virá cedo ou não)



Obrigado pelos exemplos


----------



## SãoEnrique

Outsider said:


> No caso desta expressão a incerteza não precisa de ser muita. Se virmos bem, o futuro é sempre incerto...
> 
> 
> Não soa estranho se for no contexto certo, e em certos contextos mais ambíguos, como no seu exemplo, ambos os modos têm sentido. Mas na maioria dos casos só o subjuntivo está certo, e usar o indicativo soará de facto estranho.
> 
> Tem toda a razão, obrigado pela correção!



Obrigado, o seu exemplo em francês era correto mas era no presente.


----------

